# Found a used off-set smoker...Need Input!



## flyboytr (Sep 8, 2009)

The 36" vertical gas smoker I purchased is just too small. Can't even lay out a rack of ribs without having to cut them in half. Started looking at something a little bigger. I found this used off-set smoker. It looks like a Yodder ? Cheyenne…or something similar. This is a link to the pictures: http://buildorrepair.com/smoker/smoker.php

The man is asking $200 and includes a ½ cord of oak. He lives about 70 miles from me. Would this smoker be a step in the right direction? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!

FlyboyTR


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw that ad it looks interesting and if he still has it you can offer less and see if he takes it. I can't really make out the brand but does look like its heavy steel


----------



## kingudaroad (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like a good one to me. Thick metal, grate level exhaust. Racks look good. Looks like a nice design.


----------



## mikey (Sep 8, 2009)

That unit definately has some great potential!


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 8, 2009)

Hard to go wrong with a cord of oak ta boot! Just give it a good cleaning and repaint it and you will have a nice offset smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Just keep in mind... offsets do generally use a lot more fuel, I usually use about 10-20 lbs. of lump on average per smoke. Most smokes I do are lasting 6-8 hrs, and the ambient air temp and weather factor in quite a bit as well.

But mine does not have as heavy gauge metal as that one.... sooo I would guess once it was up to temp it would maintain better than mine.


----------



## rickw (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like a good deal to me, if it is indeed a heavy gauge steel. Hard to say what brand it is but it's not a Horizon and it's not a Yoder. The front shelf would be made with expanded metal on those two brands.


----------



## hemi (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like it may have been awful hot at one time judging by the way some of the metal looks a bit out of line. But still with a bit of work and clean up and maybe a coat of paint it will be ready to go again..  seems like a fair deal to me.   By the way , what I saw is short of a half cord of wood.  but still a decent deal.  I priced the metal to build one similar.
Hard to do for 200.00..   

  Hemi.


----------



## garyt (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like good metal, with the wood included, a little sandblasting? Not really  hard to do even if you have a cheap air compressor. I would buy it and fix it up


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 9, 2009)

I've seen worse. I don't think it would take that much work to make it usable. A good cleaning, paint, seasoning, oh and fix the smoking chamber door. I would really test the term well or better yet replace it and put it lower near the cooking grate.

"You can do it Nicky...."


----------



## pignit (Sep 9, 2009)

If you had to buy the materials you couldn't come close to building that smoker for $200. If your wanting an offset stick burner you should grab it. It's very similar to the horizon and the Oklahoma Joe.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 9, 2009)

It looks like a good deal to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, however that is not a 1/2 cord of wood... 

You couldn't build one like that for $200.00 plus the wood is worth half of that so figure the Cooker at $100.00 -$125.00 and the rest for the wood...

A half cord should measure 4'X2'X8' and a full cord would be 4'X4"x8'.


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Definitely grab it! If he won't take less, give him the full $200. It's worth it.


----------



## randya (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good.  It may be a older model from BrassPro shops.  Either way I would do it.  As stated below, a good cleaning and paint makeover you have a like new long lasting smoker with a lot of wood.

Good luck and lets us know if you get it with your fist cook off.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Sep 9, 2009)

If transportatioon is not an issue and the size of the thing does not daunt you .. GO GET IT!!!  the wood you'll burn thru... the smoker youo will fix up and project thru .. and then you'll have a center piece to smoke in and have for YEARS!!! 200$ is cheap compared to the alternatives at that price point ...I got a 50$ CB Silversmoker on CL and have not turned back..  the only thing is that I t would have been nice to see it as a reverse flow.. but ... only builders can be choosers.. thats all folks... 

GO GET IT>>> start smokin today!


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 9, 2009)

It looks a LOT like a Brinkmann Cimarron...I bought one used for $200 a year ago, they hold heat VERY well.  No complaints - I'd buy it for sure at that cost.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 9, 2009)

As long as your smoking outside it looks like a good deal with heavy metal and looks to be not pretty good condition.


----------



## flyboytr (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for the encouragement and suggestions. However, I was unable to complete the deal! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 In any case...I went searching and found a nice, heavy 20" off-set smoker at Academy Sports. It was originally $549, lowered to $499. One wheel/axel was bent and it had a few spots of rust. I spoke with the manager and he knocked a hundred off the price. 

We loaded it up and brought it home. I did some touch-up work and grinding on several of the welds and also rewelded several spots. It has now been sanded, prepped and repainted with three coats of high temp grill paint (almost a quart). It looks real good. I will post an actual picture (the attached is from the website). I am hoping I can fire it up this afternoon and let it run for several hours to cure the paint and season everything.

…Oh….the bent axel issue… Fear not! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 With the help of a 16” pipe wrench and a 2’ cheater pipe…everything is back in alignment and it rolls true! Thanks again for all the input…sincerely appreciated. Now I’m off to read and learn more about using an offset wood burning smoker!

FlyboyTR


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats I'll be looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the find...

Your pic would show up better and be easier for us old blind folks if you posted them at 640X480 pixels


----------



## flyboytr (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry about the small photo! It was a stock/file pic. So far the new smoker is just sitting...no wood to burn...too much rain (can't cook, can't fly, can't ride...). When I get Ol' Smokey moved to it's new home on the deck I will post a couple of pictures that "all" of us older folks can see!


----------



## flyboytr (Sep 8, 2009)

The 36" vertical gas smoker I purchased is just too small. Can't even lay out a rack of ribs without having to cut them in half. Started looking at something a little bigger. I found this used off-set smoker. It looks like a Yodder ? Cheyenne…or something similar. This is a link to the pictures: http://buildorrepair.com/smoker/smoker.php

The man is asking $200 and includes a ½ cord of oak. He lives about 70 miles from me. Would this smoker be a step in the right direction? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!

FlyboyTR


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw that ad it looks interesting and if he still has it you can offer less and see if he takes it. I can't really make out the brand but does look like its heavy steel


----------



## kingudaroad (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like a good one to me. Thick metal, grate level exhaust. Racks look good. Looks like a nice design.


----------



## mikey (Sep 8, 2009)

That unit definately has some great potential!


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 8, 2009)

Hard to go wrong with a cord of oak ta boot! Just give it a good cleaning and repaint it and you will have a nice offset smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Just keep in mind... offsets do generally use a lot more fuel, I usually use about 10-20 lbs. of lump on average per smoke. Most smokes I do are lasting 6-8 hrs, and the ambient air temp and weather factor in quite a bit as well.

But mine does not have as heavy gauge metal as that one.... sooo I would guess once it was up to temp it would maintain better than mine.


----------



## rickw (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like a good deal to me, if it is indeed a heavy gauge steel. Hard to say what brand it is but it's not a Horizon and it's not a Yoder. The front shelf would be made with expanded metal on those two brands.


----------



## hemi (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like it may have been awful hot at one time judging by the way some of the metal looks a bit out of line. But still with a bit of work and clean up and maybe a coat of paint it will be ready to go again..  seems like a fair deal to me.   By the way , what I saw is short of a half cord of wood.  but still a decent deal.  I priced the metal to build one similar.
Hard to do for 200.00..   

  Hemi.


----------



## garyt (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like good metal, with the wood included, a little sandblasting? Not really  hard to do even if you have a cheap air compressor. I would buy it and fix it up


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 9, 2009)

I've seen worse. I don't think it would take that much work to make it usable. A good cleaning, paint, seasoning, oh and fix the smoking chamber door. I would really test the term well or better yet replace it and put it lower near the cooking grate.

"You can do it Nicky...."


----------



## pignit (Sep 9, 2009)

If you had to buy the materials you couldn't come close to building that smoker for $200. If your wanting an offset stick burner you should grab it. It's very similar to the horizon and the Oklahoma Joe.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 9, 2009)

It looks like a good deal to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, however that is not a 1/2 cord of wood... 

You couldn't build one like that for $200.00 plus the wood is worth half of that so figure the Cooker at $100.00 -$125.00 and the rest for the wood...

A half cord should measure 4'X2'X8' and a full cord would be 4'X4"x8'.


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Definitely grab it! If he won't take less, give him the full $200. It's worth it.


----------



## randya (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good.  It may be a older model from BrassPro shops.  Either way I would do it.  As stated below, a good cleaning and paint makeover you have a like new long lasting smoker with a lot of wood.

Good luck and lets us know if you get it with your fist cook off.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Sep 9, 2009)

If transportatioon is not an issue and the size of the thing does not daunt you .. GO GET IT!!!  the wood you'll burn thru... the smoker youo will fix up and project thru .. and then you'll have a center piece to smoke in and have for YEARS!!! 200$ is cheap compared to the alternatives at that price point ...I got a 50$ CB Silversmoker on CL and have not turned back..  the only thing is that I t would have been nice to see it as a reverse flow.. but ... only builders can be choosers.. thats all folks... 

GO GET IT>>> start smokin today!


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 9, 2009)

It looks a LOT like a Brinkmann Cimarron...I bought one used for $200 a year ago, they hold heat VERY well.  No complaints - I'd buy it for sure at that cost.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 9, 2009)

As long as your smoking outside it looks like a good deal with heavy metal and looks to be not pretty good condition.


----------



## flyboytr (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for the encouragement and suggestions. However, I was unable to complete the deal! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 In any case...I went searching and found a nice, heavy 20" off-set smoker at Academy Sports. It was originally $549, lowered to $499. One wheel/axel was bent and it had a few spots of rust. I spoke with the manager and he knocked a hundred off the price. 

We loaded it up and brought it home. I did some touch-up work and grinding on several of the welds and also rewelded several spots. It has now been sanded, prepped and repainted with three coats of high temp grill paint (almost a quart). It looks real good. I will post an actual picture (the attached is from the website). I am hoping I can fire it up this afternoon and let it run for several hours to cure the paint and season everything.

…Oh….the bent axel issue… Fear not! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 With the help of a 16” pipe wrench and a 2’ cheater pipe…everything is back in alignment and it rolls true! Thanks again for all the input…sincerely appreciated. Now I’m off to read and learn more about using an offset wood burning smoker!

FlyboyTR


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats I'll be looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the find...

Your pic would show up better and be easier for us old blind folks if you posted them at 640X480 pixels


----------



## flyboytr (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry about the small photo! It was a stock/file pic. So far the new smoker is just sitting...no wood to burn...too much rain (can't cook, can't fly, can't ride...). When I get Ol' Smokey moved to it's new home on the deck I will post a couple of pictures that "all" of us older folks can see!


----------

